# Offshore Trip



## GRAFKE07 (May 27, 2018)

New to the area, have fished from piers, and kayaks. Would love to go offshore with someone. Willing to pitch in for gas, ice, bait and will help wash down after. If anyone needs a fishing buddy let me know. I'm free all week and time doesn't matter! Thanks!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Look in the "Need a Crew? Need a Ride" section. Stuff pops up every day.


----------



## GRAFKE07 (May 27, 2018)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What area are you in?


----------



## GRAFKE07 (May 27, 2018)

I'm in navarre but will drive up to an hour for a trip.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

I live on Pensacola beach and need a ride along from time to time pm me


----------



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

I got a late cancellation for tomorrow, going red snapper fishing and got room on my 25 footer cc for one. Text me if you can go 1-662-386-2459 Ken Parker. I launch out of Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze. Just chip in for gas and stuff...


----------

